# A Little Something Something - Will Refine Later On!



## scrapparts (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello members,

I have a little button I finished on Tuesday, 16th 2021. It came from 524g watch bands tops. Well, the tops came out to 524g, but I had 18lbs of them and I think I did about close to half the weight. I will have to refine it again, but it still looks good.

I melted about 9.9g gold this week from material I had. I still have much more to process. 

This should hopefully give newbies and professionals at refining more of a reason to do what you do. It's worth it if you're not mainly focused on the MONEY it can bring. I am focused on being able to bring gold to a pure and solid state from scrap. The money will come to you, but focus on learning on refining, and then the money MIGHT come chasing you.

In short, this is a GIFT to know how to refine. In some places, it's not even a privilege to refine LEGALLY, because the acids themselves are BANNED.

I'm so glad to have the opportunity to be a part of a community that is not of the average, in so many aspects. 

"*Thank you to all of you here on this forum for all of the time and knowledge you have passed along. Believe me, it's being harvested*."

scrapparts


----------



## butcher (Feb 19, 2021)

Bravo, I like it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 22, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing it finished. Good Job!


----------

